# FS. Snowball freshwater shrimps, $4 each or 10 for $35, Keele/Bloor, shipping



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have *snowball (white pearl) freshwater shrimps* for sale.



Scientific name is _Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white_. These shrimps is similar to well-known cherry shrimps and will interbreed if housed together.

Look at *video *with these shrimps here: Shrimp-Tank.com Snowball shrimps.

Snowball shrimp are undemanding and hardy like common red cherry shrimps. Any aquarium freshwater aquarium with no big fish will be a perfect home for them. There are easy to breed and funny to watch.

Price is $4 each, or 10 shrimps for $35.

Shrimp you will get will be juveniles. They survive moving better and acclimatize in a new place easily than adults. They will be 1/2" or a little bigger in size.

Pick up in *Toronto* near Keele / Bloor intersection.
*Shipping to Canada* is available. Shipping cost is $16-$50 and depends on your location.
I'm giving a live arrival guarantee on my shrimps packages. Ask me for an accurate shipping quote with your postal code.

PM me or send an e-mail to [email protected] or call 647 701 3728

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These and other shrimps are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Snowball shrimps are available.


----------

